# Green House Seeds 'Feminized' = High Hermie %?



## accid (Jan 15, 2011)

Ive been reading quite a few articles on GHS (green house seeds) Super Lemon Haze, and from what ive been reading I have noticed quite a few people are saying they have a high ratio to turn herms. I understand that there is no guarantee on the feminized seeds. With that said, perhaps those of you who have ordered and grown this strain could sshare some input as to their opinions on the strain and seed. Also, if you have ordered green house seeds please share your story with me in regards to your opinions. Thanks.


----------



## mrspliffy (Mar 15, 2011)

grown greenhouse feminized before and had hermies.Used Sensi feminized and never had a hermie,also 100%female.
Sensi are expensive but for these reasons i think its worth the investment.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 15, 2011)

I've heard mixed reviews on GHS. I haven't bought any of them for that reason.  I say get some of Mr. Nice super silver haze if you're looking for something like that. JMO though.


----------



## jungle (Mar 15, 2011)

I grew 4 female SLH seeds from Green House Seeds. 1 seed is still in the ice box. But My seeds never hermied and were fine. So I had good luck. I bought 2 single seeds of white russian from serious seeds that were about 20 dollars each and niether of them sprouted. And I've heard a lot of good things about them. But the super lemon haze did fine. It could be the luck of the draw sometimes. I'm learning to.


----------

